# 3D with HDMI 1.4 TV + HDMI 1.3 AVR?



## Howell (May 2, 2010)

Most people go the route of getting an HMDI splitter or just buy a BluRay player that has 2xHDMI out (video/audio). It's been said that it isn't possible otherwise because HDMI 1.3 isn't compatible w/ ARC.

I'm wondering why it isn't possible to use the ARC HDMI from the TV as an "in" to the AVR, then just use the "monitor out HDMI" from the AVR to go to one of the non-ARC inputs on the TV?

Doesn't it make sense that since the TV is 1.4 compliant (i.e. has ARC ability) that it could send audio out to an HDMI input?

I just bought the Denon AVR-2310CI to go with my badass Samsung UN60D6450...and I'm now beginning to understand why it wasn't the best move. 

I haven't purchased a 3D BD player yet, so if I have to buy a Pioneer unit that has dual HDMI outs, I will. But I'm not a huge Pioneer fan so if there's a way to do it differently, I'm all ears! 

I already have a PS3 (fat) and I'm aware of it's capabilities/drawbacks in this area. I MUST have lossless audio (DolbyTrueHD & DTS-HD) AND dual 1080p in 3D, so here is where I find myself. Help a brotha out!


----------



## Howell (May 2, 2010)

BUMP...Anyone?


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

This unit is loved in the audiophile community:
OPPO BDP-93 Blu-ray Disc Player
Or the bdp-95 if you want the best analog performance


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

Dual out br. Player is the only way to get it. Arc. Won't pass. Lossless


----------

